

Care to beta test Sketchwrite? Feedback wanted - akumpf
https://sketchwrite.com

======
psawaya
Looks like you need to turn off development mode for your Facebook app:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6w9xis7qx3tm33f/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6w9xis7qx3tm33f/Screenshot%202015-04-16%2017.11.32.png?dl=0)

~~~
akumpf
Womp womp... :-/

Thanks for letting me know! Working on that now...

Edit: Should be working now. Thanks again for the catch!

------
akumpf
Here's a short summary if you haven't tried it out yet.

\--

Sketchwrite is a hybrid notepad that combines the free-form nature of drawing
with a line-based text editor. This allows sketches to be placed anywhere
while maintaining their relationship with lines of nearby text; all without
needing to tediously drag things around or worry about positioning.

The way drawings and text relate may seem like a subtle change in perspective,
but it opens up an entirely new way of interacting with digital paper. You can
even draw around words for emphasis or pointing as you would in a physical
notebook.

\--

Sketchwrite works on any device, so give try it from anywhere and let me know
what you think (or if you run into any issues!).

Cheers, Adam

